# Boulder Mountain, Diamond Fork, Gooseberry



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

I made it to a lot of fishing in the past two weeks. Boulder Mountain, Diamond Fork, Gooseberry, and a secret little brown trout river of mine. All the pics and tales of the epic catching are on the blog

http://fishonthebrain.blogspot.com/2014/07/boulder-mountain-again-and-assorted.html

Also, another warning about rattlesnakes - I almost got bit today. Would have been bad, I was a good 1.5 hours from my car, in 100+ degree weather. Could have ended very badly.

I was hiking along the riverbank, and I couldn't hear anything over the roar of the water. I tripped, and as I was laying on the bank, I heard the rattle and looked up. Not more than 3 feet from my face was the largest rattlesnake I've ever seen in the wild.

So be careful out there. If you're in an area where you can't hear them until you're three feet away, I wish you the best!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Awesome Spencer. We are headed to Boulder Mountain tomorrow. Hopefully we can catch 1/4 of the fish you did.


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

gimme a call if you need some last-minute pointers on where to go on the mountain. also, bring mayflies! Good luck!


----------



## cbassonafly (Oct 5, 2012)

Nice fish! Thanks for the report. I hate rattle snakes though... yikes.


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks! Yeah, the rattlers freaked me out. I love snakes, but not when they're pissed and ready to kill you, ha. Still a fun trip tho.


----------



## osageorange (Nov 20, 2010)

That Canyon is full of rattlesnakes this time of year. Glad you didn't get bit. Anyone fishing these southern stream in the low country this time of year needs to be very careful how close they get there face and neck to ledges and rock out cropping as well as their hands as they work there way along those narrow canyon creeks. It's bad enough out in the grass and willows but the rocks hold the heat and the heat makes these snakes hotter/hostile than heck.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

That was indeed, one obese rattler! Glad you are OK and caught some nice fish to boot. Thanks for the report.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Pretty fish Spencer,glad you got around the rattler!My brother in law can vouch about being bitten:shock:


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

osageorange - it's not a southern stream, it's right up in the Wasatch mountains. Looks like a southern stream for parts of it, though. But yeah, I second all your stuff about the rattlers. I'm very wary, but even that doesn't help when you just straight up don't even see the rattler. 

thanks Catherder! 

And Dunkem - your bro got bit? That's nuts. I was about 1.5 hours from my car and another 45 minutes from cell range, so if I would have been bit, I dunno if I would have made it out in all honesty.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Heres the thread on that Spencer.Thoughts and prayers needed


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

Just read it. That's insane. Really glad I didn't get bit, I probably would have died with where I was at.


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Awesome fish!


----------

